# HO DCC layout...first timer



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

So I've got my work area set up, but was wondering about my layout plan.....


Since this is my first time doing DCC or for that matter any layout.... am I insane for trying to do the following? I might consider using manual switches, since there will only be 2 or 3 loco's(3 is pushing it) running at any one time.











Besides that, where the heck to I get automatic reversing loop module(is that what they are called)?


I will be using code 83 flextrack.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking layout

https://www.google.com/search?q=mrc...j0l3j69i62l2.12491j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tho theoretically any brand DCC reverse loop controller should work, some guys
on the Forum have found bad interactions when the controller is a different
make from that of the Main DCC controller. 

Something to keep in mind as you shop.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if all reversing modules work with any brand DCC, I would get one the same brand as your DCC. I have a digitrax system and I got a digitrax reversing unit. All should be compatible that way.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of reverse loops to begin with (you don't often seem them on the prototype and they eat up gobs of real estate), but your loop seems rather redundant. If you really must have one, why not have it go from the upper left of the inner loop down to the lower right of the same loop, sort of like the pic below....

http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/tsd/images/tsw18.jpg

Steve S


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve S said:


> I'm not a fan of reverse loops to begin with (you don't often seem them on the prototype and they eat up gobs of real estate), but your loop seems rather redundant. If you really must have one, why not have it go from the upper left of the inner loop down to the lower right of the same loop, sort of like the pic below....
> 
> http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/tsd/images/tsw18.jpg
> 
> Steve S




Thanks, I have since changed the layout plan altogether, which eliminates the reverse loop. I have a decending helix leading which will lead the main line into a huge yard(4x8) housed under the main layout., I can do all the switching I need to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

The Updated version is here. The layout is going to be scaled up to 5X9 with a 3X4 dogleg, and an lower level switching yard to house all the trains. You can't really tell from the way the Helix is on there, but it has been edited so it feeds the 2nd most inner loop which descends to the yard. I'm still making revisions, and I'm trying to buy up as many turnouts as I can find. The layout will be done in 4 seperate parts, the mainline, the secondary line, the inner spur and then the yard. Expected completion depends on the amount of turnouts I can find. 


















and my Loco's 
























which will expand to a fleet of 

4x SD-45's Santa Fe & Union Pac
4x GP38's Union Pac & Southern
2x GP30's Union Pac
3x 8-40B's Cotton Belt(additional cab number to the one I have) & union pac 
1x DD40AX Union Pac
1x 4-8-8-4 Union Pac BigBoy(special runs only)
1x 4-6-6-4 Challenger(special runs only)


----------



## Big Dave K (Apr 28, 2020)

Flynn_lives said:


> So I've got my work area set up, but was wondering about my layout plan.....
> 
> 
> Since this is my first time doing DCC or for that matter any layout.... am I insane for trying to do the following? I might consider using manual switches, since there will only be 2 or 3 loco's(3 is pushing it) running at any one time.
> ...





Flynn_lives said:


> The Updated version is here. The layout is going to be scaled up to 5X9 with a 3X4 dogleg, and an lower level switching yard to house all the trains. You can't really tell from the way the Helix is on there, but it has been edited so it feeds the 2nd most inner loop which descends to the yard. I'm still making revisions, and I'm trying to buy up as many turnouts as I can find. The layout will be done in 4 seperate parts, the mainline, the secondary line, the inner spur and then the yard. Expected completion depends on the amount of turnouts I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get a automatic reverse loop from amazon Bachmann Trains - E-Z COMMAND DCC AUTOMATIC REVERSE LOOP MODULE (1/card) Amazon.com: Bachmann Trains - E-Z COMMAND DCC AUTOMATIC REVERSE LOOP MODULE (1/card): Toys & Games. You also have to isolate the loop


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He's probably got it figured out after seven years...


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Flynn!!
This is just a personal druther for me, because I'm such a fan of continuous running... 
I would use a double crossover at the top, rather than the two single crossovers. 
That would allow a single train to traverse both loops continuously without any operator intervention.
Just my .02


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Lordy yes, MichaelE, I missed that part...🤣
Wonder how it turned out???


----------

